# Princeton University Cube Club Meetup 9/19 12PM (Noon)



## SCPrinceton (Sep 14, 2015)

The Cube Club at Princeton is holding its first Cube Table meetup of the year, and we would like to invite members of the Speedsolving community.

*What:* Cube Table meetup. Bring yourself, your cubes, your cubes like puzzles, and anything else you want.
*When:* This Saturday, 9/19 at 12 PM to whenever (dining hall closes at 2PM so that is the latest we can stay)
*Where:* Princeton University. Vehicles should enter using the south entrance to campus at the intersection of Elm Drive and Faculty Road, Princeton, New Jersey.

Parking: See the orange ->

After you finished parking, or if you're walking here, you should come to Community Hall, which is where we'll have the Cube meet. See the orange again ->


If you get lost trying to find this place, just ask anyone where is Whitman's Dining Hall (aka Community Hall on the map).
The dining hall itself is split into two parts. We will be meeting in the area before they check you in. Since you guys aren't students, you won't be able to actually go in and get food BUT I will guest in the first THREE people who come. We can go in, get some food, and then go back to the outer area and have our cube meetup. (You can totally also bring your own food)


Please do come, or else I'll just be eating and cubing by myself.
If you have any questions, please ask!

EDIT: Here's an interactive map https://m.princeton.edu/map/


----------



## SCPrinceton (Sep 18, 2015)

Just posting a reminder that our first cube meetup will be tomorrow, Saturday, at 12pm. 
See the above post for details.

I will be wearing a red shirt.


----------



## lanyman (Sep 19, 2015)

Im on my way


----------



## SCPrinceton (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you everyone for coming!
I was honestly surprised by our attendance number. 

Everyone please answer this survey: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/179JxoA3uQXUnUWM50SAmdwvW1uiGxeOchDzLGCyLt-M/viewform?usp=send_form
There is a general question for EVERYONE, gauging interest in a Cube competition at Princeton, and then more general questions for people who (are able to/it is feasible for them) to attend our cube meetups.


**Also very important, if you're interested in joining our email list for future cube meetups, please private message me your email address and I'll add you to it. (I don't want to spam speedsolving too much).



Again, thank you every for coming.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 19, 2015)

Pleaaaaaaaase hold a competition! That'd be absolutely epic! I've been to the previous two and it's a great venue.


----------



## SCPrinceton (Oct 1, 2015)

We will have our second cube table this Saturday (10/03) at 12 pm.

All the info in the first post is relevant.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 1, 2015)

SCPrinceton said:


> We will have our second cube table this Saturday (10/03) at 12 pm.
> 
> All the info in the first post is relevant.



Ooh, cool! I forget if I have anything going on this weekend, but I'll try to get there.


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 1, 2015)

Yeah I might be up for a Princeton comp, there hasn't been one in a while. Just mix up the events list a bit


----------



## thederpydank (Oct 1, 2015)

Definitely going.


----------



## SCPrinceton (Oct 2, 2015)

Alright cool cool. Hope to see you guys there.
I also have a bunch of Jane Street (a trading firm in NY that sponsors the club here ) swag, t-shirts, playing cards, etc. to give away.


Thanks for coming guys.


----------



## SCPrinceton (Oct 14, 2015)

We're having another cube table this week on *SUNDAY *(not Saturday) *10/18* at *12 Noon*

See the first post for details of location/parking.
It'll be the last one for a while (b/c of midterm and then fall break ) so please come.


----------



## SCPrinceton (Oct 17, 2015)

It's tomorrow. See you guys there.


----------



## SCPrinceton (Dec 1, 2015)

We're having another cube table this week on Saturday 12/05 at 12 Noon

See the first post for details of location/parking.


----------



## SCPrinceton (Mar 24, 2016)

We're having another cube table this week on Saturday 3/26 at 12 Noon

See the first post for details of location/parking.


----------



## SCPrinceton (Apr 7, 2016)

We're having another cube table this week on Sunday 4/10 at 12 Noon

See the first post for details of location/parking. First 3 people who show up, I'll guest them into the dining service area (Free food!).

Also, if you attended Princeton Winter 2016, here's the CNN Piece on the Rubik's cube:
http://www.cnn.com/videos/tv/2016/0...ia-orig.cnn/video/playlists/atv-the-eighties/


----------

